# Central Park Medical College



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

I WENT THERE A WEEK BEFORE AND WONDER TO SEE THAT PEOPLE ARE SUBMITTING THERE DUES THOUGH THE LAST DATE OF SUBMISSION OF FORMS IS LEFT.HOW THEY SELECTED SUCH CANIDATES?


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

you should have asked them,something like this is extremely wrong but mayby they were last year students dues for this year or foreign stuents etc,i mean most foreign students get to other more reputed colleges easily even with less marks so anyone coming there may easily and instantly be given admission on foreign seats,its new so i do have trouble imagining its all over-sea and foreign seats getting filled


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

Blue_sofa said:


> you should have asked them,something like this is extremely wrong but mayby they were last year students dues for this year or foreign stuents etc,i mean most foreign students get to other more reputed colleges easily even with less marks so anyone coming there may easily and instantly be given admission on foreign seats,its new so i do have trouble imagining its all over-sea and foreign seats getting filled


NO NO GENTLEMAN THEY WERE NOT OLD STUDENTS OR OVERSEAS THEY WERE GENERAL APPLICANT. I ASKED FROM THEM.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*Read the forum rules! Stop posting in all caps!*


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

i think there is no merit system there


----------



## ssss (Nov 2, 2010)

this happens in private sector cljs..they give admissions on recommendations......nd huge bills ov money make dis process even faster
*
^Posting like this is NOT allowed. Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks. -Moderator.*


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

my friend have 770 and got admission i have 815 but still waiting.....otherwise cp is good college but too far from city


----------



## jahanzeb07 (Jul 14, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> my friend have 770 and got admission i have 815 but still waiting.....otherwise cp is good college but too far from city


in admission on donation page u said me your friend has 815 marks and got admission in FMh and now in this page your score is 815 ??by the in which college you think you would be selected



z_shan.khan said:


> my friend have 770 and got admission i have 815 but still waiting.....otherwise cp is good college but too far from city


in admission on donation page u said me your friend has 815 marks and got admission in FMh and now in this page your score is 815 ??by the way in which college you think you would be selected


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

jahanzeb07 said:


> in admission on donation page u said me your friend has 815 marks and got admission in FMh and now in this page your score is 815 ??by the in which college you think you would be selected
> 
> 
> 
> in admission on donation page u said me your friend has 815 marks and got admission in FMh and now in this page your score is 815 ??by the way in which college you think you would be selected


actually i didnt apply in lahore in fmh etc.now i just applied in central park and dont want to take risk and i am going to nims abbotabad.its my final decession.you dnt take care for me.i will do what i think is right for me. my friend has 815 and is in fmh and if you have more then him or me then its bad.for you.we are formanite.we study for knowledge not for marks.


----------



## Uzair Awan (Sep 23, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> actually i didnt apply in lahore in fmh etc.now i just applied in central park and dont want to take risk and i am going to nims abbotabad.its my final decession.


Haha. What a funny guy you are. In admission on donation thread, you said it is better to leave than independent( which is PMDC recognized) and here you are saying i am going to nims abbottabad which is the lowest reputed medical college of the country and even not recognized by PMDC.#laugh #laugh


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

In the other thread,this guy said that he only applied to CMH #baffled ,now he is saying he has only applied to Central park.


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> In the other thread,this guy said that he only applied to CMH #baffled ,now he is saying he has only applied to Central park.


i also applied in cmh baby but didnt get. and now i just applied in central park.i think you dnt have brain.you have zero metre brain pits too much costly.dnt use it.lolx



Uzair Awan said:


> Haha. What a funny guy you are. In admission on donation thread, you said it is better to leave than independent( which is PMDC recognized) and here you are saying i am going to nims abbottabad which is the lowest reputed medical college of the country and even not recognized by PMDC.#laugh #laugh


everyone has its own mind ayub medical college principal suggest me to go there.ok and it is far better than independent.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

z_shan.khan said:


> everyone has its own mind ayub medical college principal suggest me to go there.ok and it is far better than independent.


principal of ayub must be owner/share holder of nims #laugh


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

What does NIMS stand for?#baffled


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> What does NIMS stand for?#baffled


Northern Institute of medical Sciences Abbotabad


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

no also the students of frontier suggest me to go nims.but they said that try in punjab if u cant then in abbotabad in study nims i best in private and i cant take risk of central park it will be too much late.


----------



## sawa_1199 (Oct 1, 2010)

hehe z_shan.khan ure a v funny guy lol


----------

